# UCLA Email?



## HUwriter (Mar 31, 2012)

Did anyone receive a random UCLA email last night regarding their decision on your application?


----------



## aspectralfire (Mar 31, 2012)

No. What did it say?


----------



## HUwriter (Mar 31, 2012)

It said they have made a decision regarding my application which I don't understand because they sent me a rejection email months ago.


----------



## dmtr (Apr 1, 2012)

Eh, ignore it. Come to NYU.


----------



## darkew (Apr 1, 2012)

It's just a formality, to make the decision official.

I was accepted and got one too, linking to my official acceptance letter.


----------



## JMoisica (Apr 1, 2012)

Darkew- were you accepted for Fall 2012? Has anyone else heard from them yet?


----------



## HUwriter (Apr 1, 2012)

@dmtr I am coming! Lol Can't wait to meet you!


----------



## Taurus_Gemini (Apr 1, 2012)

darkew did you apply for directing?

I only had my interview quite recently (though it has been scheduled a long time ago) and it looks like one's chance gets smaller the later he has his interview if they hand out acceptances during the interim even before all the interviews are finished?


----------



## darkew (Apr 2, 2012)

Taurus, jmoisica - no guys, I was accepted for Screenwriting.

They sent me an unofficial email letting me know I was recommended, and asking if I planned to register.

Weeks later, I received that email for "a decision has been made".

I'm not sure what's the status for the Directing program, but they sent one wave of acceptance emails and rejection emails earlier in the month (for screenwriting).

Hope to see you guys in the Fall


----------

